# pensacola4x4club meeting at sonic in Milton



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey guys pensacola4x4club is meeting on 6/6/08 at 6:30 at the Sonic in Milton, it is open to all 4x4s, come show off your rig and have a good time!!

PM me if you would like more details or you can join our new website and forum at <U>pensacola4x4club.com</U>_<U> </U>not our old site(pensacola4x4.com)_

thanks,

Garett


----------

